# 9 months to put it on. 9 months to lose it.



## iiTTCii

Slightly off topic.. But wanted to share. I spend my life on a diet and watching what I eat so I always said if I was pregnant, I would enjoy myself and not look at calories etc.. This is what caused me to put over 4 stone on! 
My LO is 9 months old tomorrow and I weighed myself this morning and I'm 1lb under my pre pregnancy weight! Can't wait to get back wearing all my summer clothes from2 years ago.


----------



## Julesillini8

Great job! I am back to my pre pregnancy weight, but somehow although the numbers are the same, my body is just different! Boo! What can ya do, my two little girls are worth all the changes. And I am proud to be back to the same numbers....


----------



## misspriss

I'm 5-6lbs under my prepregnancy weight at 1 year. However, I was 15lbs below my pre-pregnancy rate at 9 months out! I went on a diet and the pounds just melted off. I quit dieting, and I'm back where I was pre-pregnancy, which is overweight :(


----------



## mummytobe_93

God knows how but I ended up being a stone under my pre pregnancy weight a few weeks afterwards even though I ate like a big. And now I'm putting on weight after having my baby!! Doesn't make any sense at all 

Well done on the weight loss!


----------



## MummaMoo

Wow you've done great!

I refused to weigh myself at the end of my pregnancy and right after Sophie was born, but about..... Hmm maybe 8 weeks later, I was 1stone 8lb heaver than the last time I weighed myself when I was probably about 4months pregnant. Am currently 10lbs lighter.


----------



## Pink Petals

Congrats! I have 3 pounds to go at 8.5 months. Not sure if I will make it by 9 months.


----------



## mercedybear

awesome! I am now at 6 lbs below my pre-pregnancy weight, slight different tummy though...after a c-section I dont know if I'll get my abs back:wacko:


----------



## vegazbaby

im a stone under prepreggo weight but im still regarded as obese. at 14stone i dream of being lighter but ive been stuck at the same weight for a month and im really hacked off with being so unable to stick to anything


----------



## Lovn.sunshine

Fabulous job!!! I have to admit, I'm a tad jealous of everyone that is back to or lower than their pre-pregnancy weight! :blush:

I'm still right at the same weight I was the day I delivered - 7 months later [I'd gained 60lbs while I was pregnant]. I wasn't what you'd call fit before but I was thin and I miss it so much. I struggle every single day to eat right and keep my portions small. It's a daily battle but I hope to win here soon.


----------



## Dolly84

I'm no here near being at me pre pregnancy weight. I put 3 stone on whilst pregnant, and lost a stone (probably baby/waters/placenta/) so not actually lost any weight really and I get married in 4 weeks!!!!! Gggerr it's not fair!

Congrats on your weight loss tho x


----------



## Ashla

Yeah, it took me nine months to lose the weight with my first. And it is looking like it will be the same this time round. I am trying to diet but my milk supply takes a hit if I don't eat way more than I used to pre pregnancy. So it is slowly, slowly.

Ironically (given that everyone says breastfeeding helps with weight loss), my weight loss really sped up when I started weening my first when he was 6 months old.


----------



## chicky160

Wow well done! :happydance:

I lost all my baby weight within a couple of months! God knows how, and when lo was 4 months we relocated to the seaside, I became a sahm, and became best friends with clotted cream ice cream! :dohh: I'm now 2 stone heavier than when I had him :rofl: I laugh but it's actually not funny :dohh: damn you food! X


----------



## Bevziibubble

Wow well done! :D

It took me 10 months after LO was born to even get started on a diet! I have now lost 50 lbs and feel soo much better for it!


----------



## Mummy Bean

I just started a diet at 7 months pp and am now pre DS2 weight and got another 4lb to be pre DS1 weight. I couldnt diet when BF as my supply dropped like mad. 
Would like to drop another stone...
but might be dreaming there.


----------



## Dragonfly

I am like plus a few stone :(


----------



## misspriss

For those with supply issues when dieting, I lost 15lbs while on a _non-calorie restrictive_ diet, so it didn't hurt my supply. It may have even helped.

Food was expensive and had to make all meals from scratch though, so I couldn't keep it up.


----------



## Ashla

misspriss said:


> For those with supply issues when dieting, I lost 15lbs while on a _non-calorie restrictive_ diet, so it didn't hurt my supply. It may have even helped.
> 
> Food was expensive and had to make all meals from scratch though, so I couldn't keep it up.

What is a non calorie restrictive diet? Sounds interesting!


----------



## misspriss

Ashla said:


> misspriss said:
> 
> 
> For those with supply issues when dieting, I lost 15lbs while on a _non-calorie restrictive_ diet, so it didn't hurt my supply. It may have even helped.
> 
> Food was expensive and had to make all meals from scratch though, so I couldn't keep it up.
> 
> What is a non calorie restrictive diet? Sounds interesting!Click to expand...

I did a modified primal blueprint diet. High fat, low carbs. I had trouble eating enough calories because I was always full!

Breakfast? Coffee with real cream, bacon, fruit or yogurt

Lunch? Steak and veggies (with added butter)

Dinner? Chicken and veggies (with added butter)

Just cut out all grains and added sugars, and remember that you are replacing carbs with fat, so add it to everything. Pretty easy. But it involved eating more meat than my budget could sustain over long periods of time.

Basically focusing on macronutrient makeup rather than calorie makeup.

I also did good in the past on a modified "zone" diet, which was more high protein, moderate fat, low carb. I focused on getting the 40-30-30 ratio of carbs-protein-fat, not total calories. I was also always full and had a hard time even getting a minimum amount of calories. Basically restricting (not elminating) carbs is the key for me. Calorie for calorie you get more satiation out of fat or protein than a carb.


----------



## CornishJenni

im extremely jealous of all u that have lost, well done, but im still jealous. i didnt even have a bump till 5months pregnant and was still in my size 12 dresses. by the time the baby came i was a size 18. i put on 5 stone exactly during pregnancy, little one is 8 months old now and despite dieting since january when she was 3 months old ive still not lost even a stone :( and still a size 16 on top and 18 on the bottom with really big hips, bum, legs, and arms. i hate myself. i feel like a failure. i eat chicken salads and go to the gym for 40 mins 2-3 times a week yet it just wont go. been docs. nothing wrong with me. hate myself


----------



## Pink Petals

CornishJenni said:


> im extremely jealous of all u that have lost, well done, but im still jealous. i didnt even have a bump till 5months pregnant and was still in my size 12 dresses. by the time the baby came i was a size 18. i put on 5 stone exactly during pregnancy, little one is 8 months old now and despite dieting since january when she was 3 months old ive still not lost even a stone :( and still a size 16 on top and 18 on the bottom with really big hips, bum, legs, and arms. i hate myself. i feel like a failure. i eat chicken salads and go to the gym for 40 mins 2-3 times a week yet it just wont go. been docs. nothing wrong with me. hate myself

Aww, :hugs:

Give it time. I have heard that for lots of women, the weight starts to drop later. Keep at it. If you keep doing the right things, it will come off, but it may take time.


----------



## Ashla

CornishJenni said:


> im extremely jealous of all u that have lost, well done, but im still jealous. i didnt even have a bump till 5months pregnant and was still in my size 12 dresses. by the time the baby came i was a size 18. i put on 5 stone exactly during pregnancy, little one is 8 months old now and despite dieting since january when she was 3 months old ive still not lost even a stone :( and still a size 16 on top and 18 on the bottom with really big hips, bum, legs, and arms. i hate myself. i feel like a failure. i eat chicken salads and go to the gym for 40 mins 2-3 times a week yet it just wont go. been docs. nothing wrong with me. hate myself

I can hear in your post how much it is upsetting you. Please know that for every woman who says "oh the weight just fell off," there is another who couldn't shift it. I have times when I glimpse myself in the mirror and hate what I see. And I feel really down when I see other women with babies the same age as mine and they are so thin. I've gone to bed hungry so many nights this last month and have only lost half a kilogram. It doesn't seem fair. But please don't hate yourself. Your body did an amazing thing and it just needs time. Just like every woman carries differently, every woman's weight loss journey is different. You will get there.


----------

